# ACDelco 5W-30 dexos1 VOA



## finklejag (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey guys. I picked up a quart of the ACDelco 5W-30 oil at my local dealership. It was $5.68. I can buy Mobil 1 5W-30 or Mobil 1 EP 5W-30 for cheaper at Walmart. I have read that the Cruze comes with the ACDelco oil from the factory, and most dealers use it for the oil changes on 2011+ GM cars that call for dexos1 oil. I know some dealers will buy a cheaper dexos1 approved oil for their oil changes. So I sent a virgin oil sample to one of my local analysis companies to see if this oil stacks up to the other dexos1 approved oils. 

I wanted to see what kind of additives this Synthetic Blend had in it. It has a good dose of Calcium and also a good shot of Boron. I was suprised by this. Mobil has been adding Sodium as a detergent in their oils of late, because it's a cheaper. 

This oil shouldn't have a problem going down to 10% on the OLM. But like I said. I would rather buy Mobil 1 or Mobil 1 EP for the extra boost of additives they have in it.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...Thanks for the useful (and insightful) information!


----------

